# Breathing new life into the old 79ford f2504x4



## Johndirt82 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well the 30+ yr old ford 400 is leaking a qrt a day now so its due for a new engine. Going the unconventional route and going to put a set of 4v cleveland quench heads on a 400 block with an overbore of .030 give me a firebreathing 408 stroker for darn near cheap. should huff alot of air with 2.19" intake valves. Most don't know a ford 400 is just an inch taller decked cleveland and alot of parts interchange . let me know what yall think. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=194500&d=1313438788


----------



## magna19 (Oct 22, 2011)

just watch you dont loose any low rpm torque with that setup. the valves will let it breathe too good in some cases. the old 400 heads were just good for them.the quenched 400 heads will raise compression.the 78 blocks were 8:1 ratio,the 71 block was 9:1 ratio pistons.had both. depending on what cam you put in it,i had a 260 duration cam in the 78 stock bore,and a 290 duration cam in the 71 with .030 over bore,9:1 pistons,with stock heads and weiand torquer 4bbl intake,stock distributor and headers/dual glasspacks,and it would pull great all the way to 3200 rpm. the 78 would do good to 2600 rpm.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 22, 2011)

Its all done up and on the road. I didn't use the 4v heads. Saved them for later. I did use KB-177-060 cleveland piston little over 10:1 comp. Ported the orginal M heads with all new valves and guides. I got a 2171 edelbrock cam 282/292 duration 494/510 lift. matching intake and carb. Recurved my distributor for 28 deg total timing at 2800 rpm. no vac advance. Pulls like a mule to 5k . I started puttin aside money for what I really want but thats going to be a while. dart block 427 cleveland. chi 3v heads and intake holley avenger pro-jection. maybe by the end of the year will have to see how good firewood season is this year.


----------

